# The Best Side Cutters (*****)



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Do they make an angled head?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

nick.sek said:


> I got a pair of NWS side cutters (***** for Americans)


Sidecutters = linesman pliers
***** = diagonal cutters

2 totally separate tools


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

farlsincharge said:


> Do they make an angled head?


Not that I can see, but I will suggest it to them. Makes sense to develop, extremely useful tool.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Sidecutters = linesman pliers
> ***** = diagonal cutters
> 
> 2 totally separate tools


type side cutters into google, and see what comes up, plus the packaging them came in said side cutters.....


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

nick.sek said:


> Not that I can see, but I will suggest it to them. Makes sense to develop, extremely useful tool.


Lmao, let us know how that goes.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

jza said:


> Lmao, let us know how that goes.


They sent me samples, asked for feedback - it should pan out for their benefit


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

nick.sek said:


> type side cutters into google, and see what comes up, plus the packaging them came in said side cutters.....


here's the link to Klein's website. 

Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> here's the link to Klein's website.
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me.


hmmmm.... American prespective, American company... Diagonal Side cutters and Side Cutters are the same to me...


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I guess your a pitchman for this or other products becasue this is all I see you do???

Why didn't you cut the nail mid-body where we know that it's solid, not
hidden up under the nail head???


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

How much do spend on tools a month?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> here's the link to Klein's website.
> 
> Seems pretty clear to me.


Yep, clear as day...:laughing:
http://shop.nws-tools.de/index.php/en/catalog/product/view/id/9846/s/side-cutter/category/311/


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

CADPoint said:


> I guess your a pitchman for this or other products becasue this is all I see you do???
> 
> Why didn't you cut the nail mid-body where we know that it's solid, not
> hidden up under the nail head???


I do a lot of reviews in order to get more tools, I have no brand loyalties only to the best innovations, but all the tools I get are going to a Maker Space I am founding in my home town. I asked for donations nothing, I said reviews I get more tools then I can handle.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> How much do spend on tools a month?


Nothing, absolutely nothing,


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

HawkShock said:


> Yep, clear as day...:laughing:
> http://shop.nws-tools.de/index.php/en/catalog/product/view/id/9846/s/side-cutter/category/311/


I dismiss that link and will totally ignore it because it doesn't support my opinion. :whistling2:









That's how it works here, right? :laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got a pair of these as well, I've had them for maybe 3 months. Love em. Other guys keep going for mine instead of using their Klein brand *****.

They cut like butter. It takes a little getting used to how they open, it's not as wide as regular *****.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I dismiss that link and will totally ignore it because it doesn't support my opinion. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you don't agree with me you are not capable of teaching me anything, ever, and a horrible person.:thumbsup: If you think this post is wrong, you are an idiot, no doubt. :laughing:


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

nick.sek said:


> I do a lot of reviews in order to get more tools, I have no brand loyalties only to the best innovations, but all the tools I get are going to a Maker Space I am founding in my home town. I asked for donations nothing, I said reviews I get more tools then I can handle.


You sure have a lot of reviews, good on ya! How do you find time to make all these reviews, are you working or doing a tech report if you don't mind me asking? Seems slightly biased towards knipex and nws lately, great tools no doubt, and maybe those are the only companies sending you tools. Wouldn't mind to see a review on ratcheting crimpers if you ever come across those. Anyways, nice work on the reviews :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> How much do spend on tools a month?



He gets the test me kick down.........:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

EB Electric said:


> You sure have a lot of reviews, good on ya! How do you find time to make all these reviews, are you working or doing a tech report if you don't mind me asking?



Id guess he test free stuff, then sells it off as new out of package. If he dont, he should.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Id guess he test free stuff, then sells it off as new out of package. If he dont, he should.


I am donating it to the local maker space I am starting up, though the really cool stuff I keep for myself.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

What's a maker space?


----------



## Brodieman (Aug 31, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> Sidecutters = linesman pliers
> ***** = diagonal cutters
> 
> 2 totally separate tools


as an apprentice this drives me crazy because depending on whom I'm working with, side cutter is basically flipping a coin. 
"Pass me that "side cutter"
"Ahh, ummm" flip coin, pass tool, wait to see if I look like an idiot:laughing:

So now I just respond with a question
"Linesmans or *****?"

The way I see it is that Linesmans are pliers with a side cutter and a side cutter is a side cutter.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Lets see you cut some hardened steel drywall screws instead of those soft pico nails. :thumbup:

Don't forget your safety glasses.

A hardcore review tests to failure; then shares the warranty/exchange experience! :thumbsup:

Your reviews seem a little too pedestrian / showoffie to me... which is great if you're running a showroom for watchmakers, but we are looking for some rough demos with safety equipment / worse case scenarios, like the first time I loan these babies out...

A lot of guys wait to write a review until they first break/loan/lose a tool, then they can comment on if they are worth the replacement cost at new retail.

Do the handles get slick from the MC/Flex oil? Can *you* strip MC with them?

If we have to watch your video, we expect more than we could learn from looking at the package.

This is ET, not EEngineerTalk. :jester:

Come on Nick... will it blend? :laughing:


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

Like Markore said.

We want to see the tools used, not poked and prodded and measured. No one cares about the distance from the center of the rivet to the end of the handle. We care if the tool cuts, if it cuts well, if it cuts better than the tool we currently use, and if it will cut long enough to be worth our money. 

Lets see some real life reviews; do the manufacturers a favor and do their tools some justice. I sure hope the Milwaukee strippers can ream PVC...can they ream EMT? Are the Milwaukee linemans that much better than Klein or Knipex? Show those tools in action and you might impress us!


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Brodieman said:


> as an apprentice this drives me crazy because depending on whom I'm working with, side cutter is basically flipping a coin.
> "Pass me that "side cutter"
> "Ahh, ummm" flip coin, pass tool, wait to see if I look like an idiot:laughing:
> 
> ...


Lol I'm an apprentice too, so glad everyone I work with refers to ***** as side cutters. Nobody even calls them ***** (that I've ever worked with). I get shifted around the company like crazy as an apprentice, working with dozens of different j-men as well as a bunch of apprentices from 1st to 4th years and everyone simply calls them "side cutters".

Here in AB everyone calls a #2 robby a #8 though, makes no sense to me :laughing:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

fp.unit said:


> Lol I'm an apprentice too, so glad everyone I work with refers to ***** as side cutters. Nobody even calls them ***** (that I've ever worked with). I get shifted around the company like crazy as an apprentice, working with dozens of different j-men as well as a bunch of apprentices from 1st to 4th years and everyone simply calls them "side cutters". Here in AB everyone calls a #2 robby a #8 though, makes no sense to me :laughing:


 I hear ya, I have no clue why they call a #2 Robbie a #8. You can get #2 heads with a #10 screw. Makes no sense. And I have never heard anyone use the term ****. Side cutters and linesman's, that's all.

Just show them one of these ! LOL

http://www.edfast-online.com/Flat_Head_Square_Drive_Wood_Screws_Zinc_Plated_p/wsj-10.htm


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagonal_pliers

There you go, I now understand everything!


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> I hear ya, I have no clue why they call a #2 Robbie a #8. You can get #2 heads with a #10 screw. Makes no sense. And I have never heard anyone use the term ****. Side cutters and linesman's, that's all.
> 
> Just show them one of these ! LOL
> 
> http://www.edfast-online.com/Flat_Head_Square_Drive_Wood_Screws_Zinc_Plated_p/wsj-10.htm


Does that screw have a left hand thread?


----------

